# Makeing a homebrew wax my way



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Makeing a homebrew wax

Well was a bit bored so thought id give mixing a few waxes together to see what they would do

So first my coleman petrol stove 1 pan 1 small jug 

3 Waxes super natural simoniz wax and autosmart wax

stage3
I scraped all 3 with a chese knife and added to jug pre heated water so it was boiled


stage 4

Turned stove down so no water bubles reached the inside of jug
but kept it so the wax would reach its melting point




stage 5
I then got a tea towel not to burn my hands and poured into a tub i have found in kitchen


at this point i realised i had not done enough so i just repeated my first stages and redid a new batch

Now full


stage 6 cooling down




Thats as far as i have got so far dont know the turn out so will report back later tonight.

So i let it cool down in house and 20 minutes in fridge

Which in return its not cracked or split any where and feels very hard but soft and oily at the same time

So on to my rear cowl it went

Nice and easy and wiped off a breeze:thumb:

Which left it looking ok bit reder but lets not kid our selfs its not going to make it look like its had a spray job



Now it created some awsome beads and I was well chuffed





So while im at wax couple more things with paint on









Dont know why people do a cd but any how thought I would



So next ill stick it on van just to see what it does when it gets a good wash


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks pretty consistent. Post results after testing.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah will do going to find a candle or a soap maker supplier sure they will have some sort of better way pan wise than what ive used


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

After you had melted them all down I was like ooh peach iced tea and then I was like ooh sweet and sour sauce.
Looks good hopefully some good results from that batch


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I reckon its the autosmart what as given it that nice colour as its near enough same so will be reason of the colour


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Really nice beading on that cowl.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks a great start


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks going to play with some dyes and scents next week


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

mr wax man

wipe on...wipe off


keeps you busy 

let me know how you go on Chris


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

WILL DO STEVE JUST BOUGHT SOME DYE AND SCENTS.
SO NEXT TIME IM DOWN AT YOURS KEEP YOUR WAX STASH AWAY FROM ME AS ILL MELT IT DOWN:doublesho


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> WILL DO STEVE JUST BOUGHT SOME DYE AND SCENTS.
> SO NEXT TIME IM DOWN AT YOURS KEEP YOUR WAX STASH AWAY FROM ME AS ILL MELT IT DOWN:doublesho


ok pal

illl get geaorge on sentry duty

that achem looks interesting,well have a natter


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Got scent down today dye hopefully saturday along with a few fancy tubs to play with.
Looking foward to the mess aboout whats worst can happen my van turns blue:doublesho


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Well think i put way too much dye in but was fun any way and way too much scent but ill see later if and when it sets





My tubs like these very much look like there floating












Going to scrub my nose now not best of ideas to stick my nose on bottle for a smell:wall::lol:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

LOL, now that's really a dark edition.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks lush!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

nice one Chris looking good


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> nice one Chris looking good


thanks dan its you whats set me off with that prize stunning smell never going to use it just take it out once a day for a good wiff


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Useing first three waxes and just the spoon with dye left on created this looks nice i think.
reckon the autosmart colour as mixed with blue and created it













Think what i need to do is make the dye into chips as instructions advise to as there really powerfull like in the last blend


----------

